# This is creepy-TAM emailed me?



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I got an email in my personal email inbox from what looks like a TAM promotion.

It looks like a news letter and it is not something I subscribed to.

Its labeled..

"Indecent Proposal, In Law Problems, And Indecision - July 2014"

and attributed to ...
Talk About Marriage, a part of VerticalScope Inc.
111 Peter Street, Suite 700
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Is this for real, has TAM been hacked, or sold, my email seems normal otherwise. 

Can I unsubscribe from this "News Letter" it is so exploitive and crass!

Anyone else get it too?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok I was able to navigate to the web page that came to my email here it is.
Indecent Proposal, In Law Problems, And Indecision - July 2014

It just showed up with the latest "threads of interest" Yuck! Its provocative and classless.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Weird.. I've not received anything like that.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

I recieve these all the time and have the entire 2+ years ive been a member

Edit: I recieved this one as well, but every one I get is on a different topic. Seems to me that they send out a "newsletter" every 3 weeks to a month on random topics affecting marriages


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

You could try the _unsubscribe_ link at the bottom.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Go to your Control Panel / Edit Options and uncheck "Receive a monthly newsletter from Talk About Marriage".


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Verticalscope purchased the site from Chris just over a year ago I believe.

It's legitimate.Whether or not you want to continue receiving it is up to you.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok thanks all. I was not sure if this was possibly span, Phishing or something else.

I have all my email notifications turned off so I was surprised to see it.

It's all good,
if it shows up again I will hunt it down and kill it, I mean unsubscribe ha ha.
Thx Take care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I got that too. I just deleted it. After I gave it a WTF. I agree it seemd a tad crass.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Decorum said:


> Ok I was able to navigate to the web page that came to my email here it is.
> Indecent Proposal, In Law Problems, And Indecision - July 2014
> 
> It just showed up with the latest "threads of interest" Yuck! Its provocative and classless.


Lol,

I got that exact email too, but like other promos I'm not too interested in, I usually select and hit the trash button.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Several months ago I got a similar email that listed my thread that was located in the private members section! I was furious! I don't want my issues in my marriage that I purposely placed in the private members section to be used as fodder to entice more activity to the forum!

I have since changed my settings and get ZERO email notifications.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This site broadcasts your threads as a media... what?!


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Several months ago I got a similar email that listed my thread that was located in the private members section! I was furious! I don't want my issues in my marriage that I purposely placed in the private members section to be used as fodder to entice more activity to the forum!
> 
> I have since changed my settings and get ZERO email notifications.


OMG that is so out of line!


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> This site broadcasts your threads as a media... what?!


Dude, It came to my email, and I have everthing shut off from TAM because it cloggs it up.

You can see the latest issue from the link above

It just gives a teaser about some active threads etc, it is a legit TAM pub, which I did not know, but I have no interest in it.


----------

